# 1969 400 Horsepower improvement...



## ramairthree (Feb 28, 2009)

I have a 1969 with the standard base GTO YS 350 HP block.
(which should have been putting out 350 gross SAE HP at 5000rpm and 445 ft lbs at 3000rpm - got to love that low end torque!)

It has the standard 4bl intake manifold with the Quadrajet 750cfm carb and #16 Heads.
Upgrades are:
the ram air three header type exhaust manifolds
compression 10:1 running 93 octane pump fuel
Pontiac old school 068 cam.

The only near by dyno is at a tuner shop, and is raised off the floor needing a lift, and no fans blowing in the grill. Rumor is they have lost a car off the lift once or twice.

Does someone hear know of a calculator I can plug those in to get a rough idea of crank HP?


Thank you for any help,
its a fun driver with an idle that is music to the ears,
and I was trying to figure how much HP I was in the area of.


----------

